# ISO your best homemade meatball recipe



## Barbarainnc (Feb 14, 2006)

recipe?? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

These are our favorites.


 1 lb hamburger or ground lamb
1 egg
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/2 parsely
1 small onion, greated or chopped 
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

 mix all ingredients together

shape in to balls 

roll in flour 

fry in good olive oil!!

eat

enjoy

ask for more


----------



## Corinne (Feb 14, 2006)

This probably isn't quite what you're looking for but I love these meatballs! This is an old family recipe. 


Meatballs in Sour Cream

1	pound ground beef 
1	cup	soft bread crumbs 
1	egg 
1/4	cup onion chopped
1/2	cup	milk 
1	teaspoon A-1® Steak Sauce 
1/8	teaspoon pepper 
1/2	teaspoon garlic salt 
1/2	teaspoon seasoned salt 
		SAUCE 
1	pound tomatoes, canned 
2	tablespoons	flour 
1	cup	sour cream 
	Rice or noodles cooked

Instructions: Mix meatball ingredients (1st 9 ingredients) & form into balls. Cook in covered pan in 2 Tbsp butter.

Drain 1/2 cup liquid from tomatoes & combine with flour until smooth. Set aside.

When meatballs are cooked, add tomatoes to skillet. Cover & simmer 20 minutes.

Remove meatballs. Gradually add flour mixture & stir until thickened. Cook 2 additional minutes.

Reduce heat to very low. Stir in sour cream & heat to serving temperature.

Serve meatballs & sauce over hot rice or noodles.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 15, 2006)

Corinne, I make mine like you do on the first 9 ingred. but I will try your tomato sauce, it really sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

2 lbs ground beef
4 eggs
1-1/2 c bread crumbs
1/2 c romano cheese (or parm)
chopped garlic
salt and pepper
fresh parsley-chopped

I form my meatballs and cook them in my sauce for hours - yum!


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is how I make mine.  It is probably not authentic since it has a lot of Indian flavors but I can vouch the taste.  I don't think you will have to add them to any sauce, they will be gone just by themselves. 

2 pounds of lean ground beef 
1 medium onion finely chopped (extremely fine)
1/2 cup of fresh cilantro finely chopped
1/4 cup of fresh mint finely chopped
2 tsp of freshly grated ginger
3 tsp of cumin seeds and 2 tsp of corrainder seeds toasted and powdered
1 small jalapeno finely chopped
2 eggs lightly beaten
salt to taste (1.5 tsp approx)
2 slices of white bread soaked in water and then squeezed and reserved (it will be a lump, break the lumps before adding to the ground beef)

Mix all the ingredients together and allow to marinate for 2-3 hours.  Make small meatballs and place them on a cookie sheet and bake in a 350 degree oven for 60 minutes or until they are nice and brown. 

Serve with dipping sauce of your choice.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2006)

my best italian american meatball recipe comes from a now retired co-worker's mom from sicily. he used to cater our christmas party every year from some local places, but one of the special things that he brought in was his mother's homemeade meaballs and sugo.
when he was retiring, the reigns of the party, as well as his mom's recipes were handed down to me to carry on the tradition, which i have faithfully kept for 7 or 8 years now.

i sat at his desk in a tiny chair as he crushed whole walnuts in one hand, as he sipped espresso in the other, his huge pinkie ringed finger extended. he said to me that his mama's meatballs were all done in trees, capeesh? i said, "no, trees?" 

after slapping me upside the head, he explained that for every pound of 85% lean ground beef (you could use a mix of beef and pork too), you add 3 eggs (ok, i get it, 3), and then about 1/3rd of the volume of meat and eggs in seasoned breadcrumbs. the seasoning is a standard dry italian mix of basil, oregano, marjoram, thyme, savory, and rosemary. then you add about another 1/3rd of the volume of meat and eggs in finely grated parmesan cheese, and another 1/3rd of the volume in dried parsley. ok, again, threes. then you add a good splash, maybe a third of a cup of whole milk, and start to mix the ingredients by hand. if the mixture is too dry, add more milk. if too wet, more breadcrumbs. the hand will know.

ok, so that's it, but as all good italian cooks, i was expected to make a small change without telling anyone, and when they enjoyed it, you just tell them that it's your own family's recipe  . so i add a tbsp or so of savory, and another of oregano, just to kick up the herb quotient. be careful not to overdo the oregano, tho.


----------



## tilly (Feb 15, 2006)

well I put a lot of fresh parm cheese, chopped garlic and spinach (canned and squeezed dry) in mine and I get raves.......My aunt started this to get her kids to eat more vegetables and I have made mine this way ever since. I use ground beef and don't like to mix it with pork or veal or anything else.


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

*Curry Meatballs in Coconut Milk*

1 lb ground meat loaf mix (turkey, veal, beef, etc), or just lean ground beef or turkey
2 eggs
1/4 cup unseasoned bread crumbs
salt to taste
1/2 tsp curry powder
black pepper to taste
1 lg onion, sliced
1 tbl veg. oil
14 oz can unsweetened coconut milk
14.5 oz can chicken broth (low sodium, low fat)
3/4 tsp curry powder
8 oz pkg frozen green beans & toasted almonds
3 cups instant rice

Mix together meat loaf mix, eggs, bread crumbs, salt, 1/2 tsp curry powder & black pepper. Shape into meatballs; set aside. 

In skillet, saute onion in veg. oil 5 mins. Add coconut milk, broth & 3/4 tsp curry powder; bring to boil. Add meatballs, simmer, covered 15 mins, turning meatballs halfway thru cooking. Stir in frozen green beans & almonds, bring to boil. Stir in rice, cover; remove from heat & let stand 5 mins.


*Greek Beef Meatballs*

Makes 16 (2-ounce) meatballs
Serve them in their own juices or with your choice of marinara sauce, mushroom pan gravy, or even Cucumber Raita. Try serving these on a nest of warm orzo pasta with extra-virgin olive oil and a squeeze of lemon.

1 pound lean ground beef
1/8 cup chopped fresh oregano, leaves only 
1/8 cup chopped fresh mint, leaves only
1/2 cup finely minced parsley
3 cloves garlic, minced (11/2 teaspoons) 
1 (12-ounce) jar roasted red peppers, drained, patted dry, and chopped
2 tsp lemon pepper 
2 tsp salt 
1 cup crumbled feta cheese 
2 tsp lemon juice

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Mix the ground beef, oregano, mint, parsley, garlic, red peppers, lemon pepper, salt, feta cheese, and lemon juice together in a large bowl, blending in cheese until no large crumbles remain.

Using a 2-ounce scoop (1/8 cup) to measure, roll into 16 balls and place on a large baking pan. Bake for about 25 minutes, or until the outside of the meatballs brown and the center is cooked through.

*Italian Meatballs*
Serving Size : 16
Meatballs can be served with a red sauce, eaten plain, or made marble size and added to soups. 

1-1/2 pounds lean ground sirloin or chuck
3/4 cup seasoned Italian breadcrumbs
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons fresh chopped Italian parsley
2 tablespoons fresh chopped basil or 1 tablespoon dried
1 tablespoon garlic powder
2 eggs, beaten
2 tablespoons milk 

In a large bowl, separate the meat with a fork and make a well. In another bowl, mix the breadcrumbs with the cheese, parsley, basil, and garlic; set aside.

Beat the eggs with the milk and pour into the well. Using wet hands, knead the meat to absorb the liquid and mix in the double-seasoned breadcrumbs. Knead well, keeping your hands moist, until the meat is well mixed. 

Scoop the meat out and then roll with your hands to form a nice ball, about golfball size. Place about 1 inch apart or less, on a non-stick baking pan and bake at 400 degrees until golden brown.

*Cheesy Stuffed Meatballs*
Serving Size : 4 

1 lb. ground beef
1/2 cup Italian seasoned dry bread crumbs
1 egg
2 ounces mozzarella cheese, cut into 12 (1/2-in.) cubes
Pasta Sauce
8 ounces spaghetti, cooked and drained

Combine ground beef, bread crumbs and egg; shape into 12 meatballs. Press 1 cheese cube into each meatball, enclosing completely. Bring pasta sauce to a boil over medium-high heat. Gently stir in uncooked meatballs.Reduce heat to low and simmer covered, stirring occasionally, 20 minutes or until meatballs are done. Serve over hot spaghetti.

*Messy Meatballs*

1 finely chopped yellow or red onion 
1 pound ground beef 
1/2 cup broth or milk 
1/2 cup bread crumbs 
1 egg 
spices (take your pick from allspice, nutmeg, black pepper, white pepper)

Soak the bread crumbs in the warm liquid (broth or milk) for 10 minutes. Then add it to the minced meat and mix in the egg and spices. Fry the onions and add it to the meat mixture. Refrigerate for about an hour. 

Wet your hands and form small (smaller than a golf ball) balls. Resist the urge to start juggling. Saute (butter/margarine/oil) the balls for 5-10 minutes making sure to turn them frequently. Resist the urge to fry them all at once in the pan.

For a less messy meatball, instead of frying try baking the balls in the oven at 350 for 30 minutes.

_NOTES : Inspired by the Swedish Chef_
_Before any preparation you must sing the Swedish Chef Song. "Yorn desh born, der ritt de gitt der gue, Orn desh, dee born desh, de umn bork! bork! bork!"_


----------



## Haggis (Feb 15, 2006)

My meatball recipe changes everytime I make it, depend on what I feel like and what I have on hand. Also depends on whether I change my mind halfway through making them and decide to turn the mixture into rissoles.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2006)

*Meatballs (Polpetti)*


3 Tb Olive Oil 
1 Small Onion, minced 
3 Garlic, minced 
1 Lb Ground Beef 
1 Lb Ground Veal 
1/2 Lb Ground Pork 
1 1/4 C Bread Crumbs 
3/4 C Pecorino Romano, grated
2 Tb Italian parsley, chopped 
TT S&P 
3 Eggs 

Place 1 tablespoon of the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat. Sauté the onion and garlic for 3 minutes or until the onion is translucent. Set aside to cool. 

In a large bowl, thoroughly combine the three meats, bread crumbs, cheese, the cooled onion and garlic, parsley, salt, pepper and eggs. 

Shape the mixture into balls approximately the size of a large egg. You should end up with 24 meatballs. 


Brown the meatballs in 2 tablespoons of olive oil.

After browning, add the meatballs to your tomato sauce and simmer for a couple of hours, stirring occasionally.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

We make our meatballs/polpetti pretty much like Pds, however we like a 1/2 - 1/2 mixture of beef and pork.

Also adding a pinch of either nutmeg or powdered ginger will give them a zesty twist.

For condiments, not too sweet cranberry comport (not to be confused by the jellied one... with real morsels of cranberries) are our current favourite,

also a swedish style white sauce, sour cream based with finely sliced havarti cheese melted in, topped with chopped chives and pepper, are delicious.


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Wanted to ask if anyone had a tried and true Swedish Meatball recipe. TIA

I use to buy a mix, yes a mix, that was excellent! It came with seasoning for the meatballs and the sauce. Years ago it was under $1.00, now it's ridiculously expensive. Nutmeg added to the beef, always gives it an interesting flavor. My taste buds tell me, round up the usual suspects, beef, eggs, crumbs, seasonings, but the flavoring(s) may include soaked white bread, paprika, nutmeg, and parsley - in a white nutmeg? sauce- no cheese.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

I got the idea for our swedish style sauce from this page. This will give you a good idea for making swedish meatballs.... Well we never had heard of "gjetost" cheese before, and were sure it would have been nowhere to be found here in Rome, we substituted it with havarti, but it turned out delicious all the same. Well, we chose havarti, being a danish cheese and though it was close enough for a swedish recipe, but I believe gouda, edam or fontina can be used as well. Also an addition of chopped chives are nice, too.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 15, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> This probably isn't quite what you're looking for but I love these meatballs! This is an old family recipe.
> 
> 
> Meatballs in Sour Cream
> ...



Okay this sounds AMAZING and i need to clarify a few things please...

you said cook meatballs in covered pan..what kind of a pan?  Can i use my big sauce pot thati make my sunday sauce in?

Also you say cook meatballsin butter... how do you cook them? Do you just put them in there or do you put them in there and roll them around every few seconds?

Normally howmany meatballs does the pound of meat make, in your specific version of this dish?

How can you tell when the meatballs are done?

Thanks so much....


----------



## Corinne (Feb 15, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Okay this sounds AMAZING and i need to clarify a few things please...
> 
> you said cook meatballs in covered pan..what kind of a pan?  Can i use my big sauce pot thati make my sunday sauce in?



I use a large frying pan. I roll them around while they are cooking. They don't stay real round, tho', but that's OK. They're done when all sides are nicely browned. Oh gosh - I don't really know how many meatballs this makes. I don't think I ever counted! It would make 4 servings, if that helps. Make the meatballs around golfball sized. If I had to guess I would say it makes 18 to 24.

I should have looked at this recipe a little closer before I sent it. I didn't realize how vague some of the instructions were. I have some recipes from this same aunt where the amount of some ingredients isn't even listed!  

One thing I should add. The sauce is very good but it never seems like there's enough of it. You might want to double the sauce if you like your noodles well coated.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 15, 2006)

Alll the recipes sound great.

Agree with Andy M that they should combine another meat with the beef.

Will use ground pork alone, but prefer to also add ground veal if we can get it.

And the grated Parmesan, freshly grated, is a key.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 16, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I use a large frying pan. I roll them around while they are cooking. They don't stay real round, tho', but that's OK. They're done when all sides are nicely browned. Oh gosh - I don't really know how many meatballs this makes. I don't think I ever counted! It would make 4 servings, if that helps. Make the meatballs around golfball sized. If I had to guess I would say it makes 18 to 24.
> 
> I should have looked at this recipe a little closer before I sent it. I didn't realize how vague some of the instructions were. I have some recipes from this same aunt where the amount of some ingredients isn't even listed!
> 
> One thing I should add. The sauce is very good but it never seems like there's enough of it. You might want to double the sauce if you like your noodles well coated.



What are soft bread crumbs?

What temperature do you use on the stove?   My stove goes from 1-10

Also, if you had to guess, around how long do the meatballs take to cook? What like 5 minutes or so? 7 minutes? Just a guess, so i have a frame of reference

Sorry for all the questions but i want to cook this for dinner tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2006)

My recipe is a lot like buckytom's.  I think the key is lots of milk mixed in and plenty of Parmesan cheese and herbs/spices for flavoring.  I make my meatballs about the size of a softball - I start them out in a skillet browning on all sides then finishing off in the oven.  Make a nice rich red sauce (plenty of red wine in it) and place meatballs in sauce and heat for awhile to flavor the sauce.  You can serve with our without pasta.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

this is what you need:
Hamburger
bread crumbs
2 eggs
onions finely chopped
1/2 cup ketchup
wostershire sauce, oh about 1 tbs.
garlic powder i never measure this not sure
salt pepper

WHAT TO DO:
MIX ALL THE INGREDIENTS TOGETHER
form balls place on baking sheet
bake in about 375 degree oven for anout 30-45 minutes.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Feb 16, 2006)

My family and I have made these on many occassions, too numerous to count.  Out of our annual community cookbook, here is our meatball recipe:

3 punds ground beef
2 cups oatmeal
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp garlic salt
2 eggs
1 12 oz can evaporated milk
1/2 cup chopped onions
2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp pepper

Mix well all the above.  Shape into balls, about an inch and a half, and place in sprayed caserole dish in single layer.

Sauce:
2 cups ketchup
1 tsp liquid smoke
2 cups brown sugar
1/2 cup vinegar

Combine and cook on stove until sugar is dissolved.  Pour over meatballs and bake for 1 hour at 350 degrees.


Bon Apetite!


----------



## mish (Feb 16, 2006)

*Vegtaballs*

I almost forgot about this one. No cows were injured in this recipe  


*Vegtaballs with Tomato Basil Mayonnaise*

2 cups broccoli or other greens, cooked until soft
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
2/3 cup plain fine bread crumbs
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
2 Tbsp. chopped walnuts
1flat-leaf parsley sprigs, finely chopped
1 tsp. rosemary and 1 tsp. sage
1 cup Olive oil

- - - - - - - - - - - -

*TOMATO BASIL MAYONNAISE*
3 medium tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and chopped
2/3 cup low-fat mayonnaise
1 tsp. minced garlic
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh chives
1 Tbsp. plain low-fat yogurt
1 tsp. sugar
1/2 Tbsp. oregano and 1/2 Tbsp. basil
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh basil

In a large bowl, mash broccoli. Add flour, bread crumbs, eggs, cheeses, walnuts, parsley and herbs. Mix until a dough with a sticky consistency is formed. Heat oil in a heavy saucepan or deep-fryer to 375F (190C). Form 1/4 cup of mixture into balls and add, in batches, to hot oil. Fry until golden brown on all sides, about 10 minutes. Drain on paper towels. Serve hot with Tomato Basil Mayonnaise as an accompaniment.

Tomato Basil Mayonnaise
Combine all ingredients in a food processor or blender and process until pureed. Cover and refrigerate until chilled. Makes 1 cup Makes 8 to 12 servings


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I almost forgot about this one. No cows were injured in this recipe
> 
> 
> *Vegtaballs with Tomato Basil Mayonnaise*
> ...


 
What an interesting recipe!! I must add this, next to falafels, to my variations of animal friendly yummy balls!!


----------



## mish (Feb 16, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> What an interesting recipe!! I must add this, next to falafels, to my variations of animal friendly yummy balls!!)


 
Thank you, urmaniac. It is a very tasty, unique (imo) recipe. Nice for a party dish with party picks and the dipping sauce as well. The walnuts and veggies, really are a great combo with the sauce. Another idea is to serve it over pasta. Hadn't thought of falafel, great idea! Hope you enjoy


----------



## rickell (Apr 19, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I use a large frying pan. I roll them around while they are cooking. They don't stay real round, tho', but that's OK. They're done when all sides are nicely browned. Oh gosh - I don't really know how many meatballs this makes. I don't think I ever counted! It would make 4 servings, if that helps. Make the meatballs around golfball sized. If I had to guess I would say it makes 18 to 24.
> 
> I should have looked at this recipe a little closer before I sent it. I didn't realize how vague some of the instructions were. I have some recipes from this same aunt where the amount of some ingredients isn't even listed!
> 
> One thing I should add. The sauce is very good but it never seems like there's enough of it. You might want to double the sauce if you like your noodles well coated.


Your recipe sounds great wish I saw it before I went to the store for
stuff for dinner tonight.   I will try this for tomorrow night.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2006)

The meatball recipe I use with my pasta sauce is very similar to BuckyTom's, except that I don't add teh Paresan Cheese to the meatball mixture, prefering instead to dress the plated dish with freshly grated Parmesano Regiano.

I have another meatball recipe that goes wonderfully with a pineapple sweet and sour sauce.  This recipe is taken from my cookbook "You Can Be A Great Cook With Poultry.  Hope you like it.


*Oriental Chicken Meatballs*
*There=s this great restaurant just down the road a bit from my home.  They serve some fine food at this place.  One of my wife=s favorite dishes served at this establishment is chicken meatballs.  They are good.  I=ve had them.  *


*Well, to make a long story short, I had to try to make something similar at home.  The results of my efforts (and this is according to my wife, folks) are chicken meat balls of superior quality to the ones found at the restaurant.  These are especially good with pineapple sweet & sour sauce.*
***​*Ingredients:*
*1 large chicken breast*
*2 large chicken thighs*
*3 stalks celery*
*2 tsp. salt*
*1 clove garlic*
*1 tsp. onion powder*
*1 medium egg, lightly beaten*

*Skin and remove the chicken from the bones and either mince in food‑processor, or run through a meat grinder.  Mince the garlic and add with the onion powder to the meat.  Finely chop the celery and add it to the chicken with the remaining ingredients.  Mix well.  *
*The trick to these meatballs is egg.  Lacking sufficient fat to hold them together, the protein rich egg white coats each morsel of meat, acting like the fat in a hamburger.  It binds them.*


*Shape into 1 inch meatballs and gently sauté until lightly browned on all sides.  Serve with Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce, white rice and butter, and with steamed carrots.  Arrange artistically on dark plates and serve.*
*Makes approximately 24 meatballs.*
 
Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vyapti (Apr 19, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Here is how I make mine. It is probably not authentic since it has a lot of Indian flavors but I can vouch the taste. I don't think you will have to add them to any sauce, they will be gone just by themselves.


 
I made something like that two Super Bowls ago.  I simmered them in a thick curry paste that stuck to the meatballs.  They were very tastey.

. . . I wish I would have written it down.


----------

